# Back to school allowance and CE Scheme



## rolo26 (28 Jun 2011)

Just wondering if you need to apply for back to school if you are doinng a CE Scheme, i recieved payment last year, my husband is now claiming for me and kids on CE Scheme, so don;t know if i need to apply for it this year or will get it


----------



## Ildánach (28 Jun 2011)

Yes, you can apply for this if you are on CE, provided that your combined income is below the limits.  For limits see http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Su...BacktoSchoolClothingandFootwearAllowance.aspx


----------



## gipimann (28 Jun 2011)

You should have received a letter to advise you if you were getting the payment automatically.   If you don't get that letter by Thursday, then you can send in an application (forms will be available on the SW website - follow Ildánach's link).


----------



## rolo26 (28 Jun 2011)

Would the social welfare know that my husband is on a CE Scheme, are they all connected, will it come up on there system


----------



## Ildánach (28 Jun 2011)

rolo26 said:


> Would the social welfare know that my husband is on a CE Scheme, are they all connected, will it come up on there system



Probably not as CE is not administered as a social welfare payment, but as gipimann says above, if you haven't received notification that you're on the scheme by 30th June (Thursday), then apply.  They don't have the form up yet, but they should have come Thursday.


----------

